# Fridge temperature problem



## T2024 (Oct 10, 2007)

Our Maytag fridge (model MSD2641KEB) stopped cooling off (maintaining a temperature of 60 degrees F. It's divided into two sections. The freezer works just fine. What might be a possible reason besides the trivial soiled coils ones?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

There is a vent between the freezer and refrigerator sides that should not be blocked on either side. (Last time I had the problem there was a large box of pancake mix blocking it).


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

60F, you DO have some problems, fridge temp shoul be < 40F,
better call a tech, fridge units don't have any place to hook up a set of meters usually,
[developed a leak, probably just needs a charge? AND the leak found]

unless:
does that model have a separate exchanger coil [frosted over], or just a 'hole' from the freezer to the fridge part? [that might be plugged]


----------



## T2024 (Oct 10, 2007)

I'll check for the coil. 
Thank you for your advise. Appreciate it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The typical issue would be the air vent blocked as above. The most common failure of a fridge is first dirty coils, followed by the defrost timer failing.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Never hurts to clean the coils but the unit is working fine if the freezer is ice cold. If the damper to the other side is not blocked then it may be electrically controlled?


----------



## drivecrasher (Apr 5, 2009)

sounds like your defrost timer has failed, many fridge,freezer combos use a passage from freezer side of coils to fridge side. If Ice builds up on the coils blocking this passage your freezer will work great but the fridge won't cool properly. also check the fan in the freezer, this pushes the air to the fridge, if it's not running that will cause the same symptoms and also cause the coils to ice up, making it look like the defrost timer is bad.


----------



## MrBillPro (Mar 1, 2003)

drivecrasher said:


> sounds like your defrost timer has failed, many fridge,freezer combos use a passage from freezer side of coils to fridge side. If Ice builds up on the coils blocking this passage your freezer will work great but the fridge won't cool properly.


Thats good to know, I have been in the AC & Heating business in Houston since 1975, but I never got into the refer stuff, but I will tell you if you keep your coils clean from day one as I do, most refers will rust out before you will have any issues, this is the way it's been with all my freezers or refrig.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

wacor said:


> Never hurts to clean the coils but the unit is working fine if the freezer is ice cold. If the damper to the other side is not blocked then it may be electrically controlled?


The damper in most standard models is manual, it's set directly by the fresh food temperature setting by a simple mechanical link. The temperature sensor in both my GE and Maytag 'fridge is in the fresh food compartment, and the baffle is manually set. I've had both apart to fix the defrost timer (multiple times for the GE). The balance between the fridge temperature and the freezer temperature is set by the amount of opening of the vent baffle from the freezer. It's quite possible to have the freezer ice cold and have the fresh food side way too warm.


----------



## T2024 (Oct 10, 2007)

Guys, thank you so much for sharing your experience. It turned out it was the air vent between the freezer and the fridge. It was partially blocked by ice buildup. It took one day but it seem the temperature in the fridge came back to normal now.
Thank you for your help!
Apparently you really know what you are talking about.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

T2024 said:


> Apparently you really know what you are talking about.


Well.... I wouldn't get too crazy here!!!

There are a lot of really great people here to help. In essence, it's people with a particular problem or issue posting, and people who hopefully have gone through the issue before posting their experience and such. People helping people.:up:

See you around.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've been inside a number of refrigerators for various issues, including stuff sitting in front of the vent between the freezer and fresh food compartment. 

FWIW, if ice is building up on the vent, you may want to check the defrost timer, it's probably on it's way out. Ice forming in the freezer is one of the first symptoms. They're pretty cheap to replace, and normally not that hard to access, so it's an easy fix.


----------

